# Big Anker Boote



## Löwenbäcker (17. Januar 2013)

Bitte schreibt doch mal Eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Booten. Es gibt hier im Forum schon eine Diskussion dazu, aber die ist in einer völlig abwegigen Kategorie gespeichert. 

Die Big Anker Boote sind rauswassertaugliche Boote von 4,20 Metern Länge und werden nur über ebay vertrieben:

http://stores.ebay.de/Bootsvertrieb-SHB

Falls einer das Boot schon mal selbst gefahren ist, so hätte ich mal eine praktische Frage: Wenn vor der hinteren Sitzbank ein Seitensteuerstand verbaut ist und man allein damit fährt, und dann eben seitlich sitzen muss auf der hinteren Sitzbank, neigt sich das Boot bei langsamerer Fahrt deutlich nach rechts? Ich hatte früher mal ein anderes Boot in dem ich seitlich gesessen habe und das hat sich stark geneigt. Bei Gleitfahrt war es dann natürlich wieder gerade.


----------



## Kegelfisch (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

Hei Löwenbäcker #h
Ich habe eins und es neigt sich in Deinem beschriebenen Fall wenig nach rechts . Grund hierfür ist der Bootskörper , welcher vorn , wie z.B. bei der "Rügenjolle" einen deutlichen Mittelkiel hat und auch "geklinkert" ist , aber im hinteren Drittel fast keinen Mittelkiel , dafür aber deutliche Seitenkiele hat . Dies trägt ungemein zur Fahrstabilität bei . Ansonsten ist es robust bis auf den Deckel vom hinteren Staufach . Die Verarbeitung ist vergleichbar mit Booten anderer Hersteller , obwohl sie in Polen gebaut werden . Aber Quicksilver-Boote werden nun ebenfalls in Polen gebaut , genauso wie einige AB`s . Nach einigen Jahren intensiver Nutzung als Trailerboot in Süß- und Salzwasser treten in den Ecken leichte Krähenfüße auf . Auch die gibts bei anderen Herstellern . Es soll den Zweck erfüllen und ich bin zufrieden . 
Uwe


----------



## allegoric (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

Ich finds ein schönes Boot, wenns das hält, was es verspricht. Macht es bestimmt Spaß. Der Preis gefällt auch besonders gut für ein rauhwassertaugliches Boot. Was mir aber nicht gefallen würde, wäre die geringe Leistung von 15 PS. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell das dann ist, aber die Möglichkeit nach oben, fänge ich besser.


----------



## Löwenbäcker (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

An das Boot möchte ich meinen 20 PS Honda Motor dranbauen. Ich glaube bei dem Geweicht wird das ausreichen. Das Boot ist zwar nur für 15 PS ausgelegt, aber der Hersteller sagt, dass 20 PS kein Problem sind.


----------



## André von Rügen (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

am besten du schaust dir mal son Boot an,richtig in ruhe
ich persönlich würde da keine 20 PS anbauen wollen
bin absolut nicht der ängstliche und vorsichtige typ
wegen dem sich zur Seite neigen beim einseitig sitzen brauchst dir eher weniger Gedanken- machen, ist ein ganz wenig was das Boot sich neigt und ich hab 115 Kilo:m

gruß Andre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich finds ein schönes Boot, wenns das hält, was es verspricht. Macht es bestimmt Spaß. Der Preis gefällt auch besonders gut für ein rauhwassertaugliches Boot. Was mir aber nicht gefallen würde, wäre die geringe Leistung von 15 PS. Keine Ahnung, wie schnell das dann ist, aber die Möglichkeit nach oben, fänge ich besser.


 das kannst du mit einer dickeren siebdruckplatte ändern und so gut und gerne 5 PS mehr ran hängen aber Vorsicht bei kurven du wirst da schnell rausgehebelt  wie es mir mit 20 PS an einem 3 Kieler von quicksilver beinahe passiert wäre


----------



## Kegelfisch (18. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

Hei Löwenbäcker 
20 PS halte ich für zu viel (weil nicht notwendig) und vor allem zu schwer ! Ich bin bisher mangels Seeberechtigung mit 5 PS (z.B. auf der Ostsee) unterwegs gewesen und es ging für 'nen Angelkahn . Bei 10 - 15 PS (2 Takt , da sonst ca. 50 kg !) wird es Spaß machen , vorausgesetzt Du montierst Dir einen stabileren Spiegel . Aber der Einwand von Esox02 ist echt berechtigt . Durch die 3 Kiele folgt der Kahn *sofort* jeglichen Manövern , welche eben auch Katapultwirkung auf Dich und Deine Mitfahrer ausüben kann . Ist natürlich auch eine Frage der Beladung mit Mensch und Material - mehr Masse = mehr PS benötigt . 
Uwe #6


----------



## onky090 (19. Januar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

Moin,Moin!
Fahre das BA 4230 jetzt zwei Jahre und bin recht zufrieden mit dem Boot. Habe die Ausführung mit dem Mittelfahrstand . Motor
ist ein Honda BF8 . Das Boot leistet mir als Angelboot in Binnengewässern und Bodden gute Dienste . Auf der Ostsee war ich noch nicht damit. 
Hatte mir das Boot vorher beim Händler angesehen und auch gleich besprochen welcher Motor und welche Anbauten ran sollten. Das wurde dort auch zu meiner Zufriedenheit erledigt.
Gruß onky.


----------



## derfischangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

..also, ich habe für dieses Boot bitterlich " geblutet",
keinen Meter würde ich damit noch mal fahren. s. Erfahrungsbericht


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*



> ..also, ich habe für dieses Boot bitterlich " geblutet",
> keinen Meter würde ich damit noch mal fahren. s. Erfahrungsbericht



Super Post!
Würdest du uns auch verraten,wo man den Erfahrungsbericht findet?

Jürgen


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Big Anker Boote*

einfach mal bei google "Big Anka 4200 Erfahrungsbericht" eingeben....#6

ich fahe übrigens auch so ein Boot zu sehen in meiner Galerie, ich nutze es aber auschließlich in Binnengewässern mit E-Motor dafür ist das dicke ausreichend.

Mein persönliches Empfinden zum Boot ist, das es ein wenig "verwindungsfester/stabiler sein könnte", das dürfte für Benzinmotorbetrieb mit mehr Power sicher relevant sein?


----------

